# Tier 2 Visa - What happens when you lose your job?



## asai (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

Since the Tier 2 is tied to your CoS you obviously lose the right to work if you are fired by the employer who had sponsored you, right?

Given that, I have a few questions 
- by when do you need to leave the country?
- Can you apply for another Tier-2 (provided someone is willing to hire you) from within the UK?
- Now that Tier One is to be scrapped, is there no way for a non-EEA immigrant to hold a work permit that is independent of the employer?

Many thanks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

asai said:


> Since the Tier 2 is tied to your CoS you obviously lose the right to work if you are fired by the employer who had sponsored you, right?
> 
> Given that, I have a few questions
> - by when do you need to leave the country?
> ...


UK Border Agency | Working and conditions should answer most of your questions.
Specifically,
* Border Agency will restrict your stay to 60 days after losing your job, but not if you have less than 6 months left on your visa.
* Yes, you can apply for another sponsored worker visa.
* Tier 1 will in future be restricted to entrepreneurs, investors and 'people of exceptional talent.' Since the points-based scheme is designed to plug a specific gap in the labour market, the government thinks it right to tie the visa to a specific job. If you don't qualify for what's left of Tier 1, you will have to find another way to qualify for work, such as dependant, settlement, post-study visa, refugees or exceptional leave to enter/remain.


----------



## asai (Nov 25, 2010)

Joppa said:


> should answer most of your questions.
> Specifically,
> * Border Agency will restrict your stay to 60 days after losing your job, but not if you have less than 6 months left on your visa.
> * Yes, you can apply for another sponsored worker visa.
> * Tier 1 will in future be restricted to entrepreneurs, investors and 'people of exceptional talent.' Since the points-based scheme is designed to plug a specific gap in the labour market, the government thinks it right to tie the visa to a specific job. If you don't qualify for what's left of Tier 1, you will have to find another way to qualify for work, such as dependant, settlement, post-study visa, refugees or exceptional leave to enter/remain.


Thanks a lot! That was very useful.


----------



## eboy123 (Mar 17, 2011)

asai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since the Tier 2 is tied to your CoS you obviously lose the right to work if you are fired by the employer who had sponsored you, right?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I am from India and I am facing the exact similar situation that you described above...Could you please inform me about what you did with the visa and is there any other option to stay in UK other than looking for another employer who is willing to hire.

Thank you very much in advance.

Cheers.


----------

